# High Gloss MDF panels- Help!



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Need a high gloss lacquer appearance on some MDF panels but HO requested all WB products so the OB enamel I’d usually use is out...

They’ll be installed inset & flush to the hallway walls so not as concerned about change in durability but I KEEP burning through during wet sand between coats. 

I’ve tried lowering my pressure/increasing mil, sandwiching layers of primer, & switching to basic water n dish soap from compound sanding...nothing seems to stop it. Am beyond frustrated...Advice?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

What primer and finish are you using?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Primer is SW premium wall & wood (for high solid build over the MDF pores).

Finish coating w/ Advance Alkyd High Gloss


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Why are you having to wet sand so much between coats? I’m guessing the SW Premium Wall and Wood isn’t smooth enough when you’ve finished sanding it? 

I’d try switching to a different primer that’s easier to sand. I’ve had the best results with Lenmar’s Duralac water based primer. It easily sands to a powder. If you use 400 or finer grit I think you find that you can produce one of the smoothest surfaces you’ve ever been able to achieve.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Primer: 1WB.200 fast dry, high build and very easy sand. Works great on MDF. Inexpensive ~$20/gallon. Comes white, clear, and can be used under most waterborne finishes.

Top: Advance Highgloss or lenmar 1wb.209 Highgloss.
The 1WB.209 is a true highgloss and less prone to showing sanding marks as advance. Clear and tintable while only though. Spray only.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@PPD I think you may be burning through the Advance because it is not fully cured. I would try one of the pigmented wb lacquers or 250 voc Breakthrough. I use General finishes white poly and it wet sands like a dream. 600, 800, 1000, 1200 then Meguairs #2 car polish.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Primer: 1WB.200 fast dry, high build and very easy sand. Works great on MDF. Inexpensive ~$20/gallon. Comes white, clear, and can be used under most waterborne finishes.
> 
> Top: Advance Highgloss or lenmar 1wb.209 Highgloss.
> The 1WB.209 is a true highgloss and less prone to showing sanding marks as advance. Clear and tintable while only though. Spray only.




I hadn’t considered duralaq- will look into that! Should my BM be able to provide it if I call in an order?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> I hadn’t considered duralaq- will look into that! Should my BM be able to provide it if I call in an order?



Yes I believe the oakland warehouse stocks that product in high gloss.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> I hadn’t considered duralaq- will look into that! Should my BM be able to provide it if I call in an order?



I just checked and oakland warehouse does stock that item. Both 1wb.200 undercoater and 1wb.209 white high gloss.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I just checked and oakland warehouse does stock that item. Both 1wb.200 undercoater and 1wb.209 white high gloss.




Awesome- thanks! I’ll call it in this morning


----------

